# Rivers VS Lakes-



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey catters- I have a question to all the river guys. Our rivers around this area are flooded or high alot of the times in April, May and into June. There are at least 5 lakes within a 3 hour drive from the greater Cincinnati area that produces GREAT flathead fishin. Why don't you guy put some effort into these lakes, and far as learning them? If the lake holds a fine population of big cats, they are not hard to find.I see alot of guys that fish large lakes that catch flatheads in the 40-60 pound range alot, and they never have to worry about floods. Rocky Fork is one lake that produces 40 # plus cats ALOT, as does Paint Creek Lake. And a little further east, Tappan, Piedmont, and the rest of them lakes are by far the best in the state. I know I don't have a boat, but I've fished alot in both places(lakes and rivers) and I prefer lakes over the rivers.The large flatheads are just easier to find if you read the lakes right. Just wondering out loud  CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess the biggest reason for me is I dont have a boat...I may be wrong but shore fishing is limited at alot of lakes, or if threre is alot of room for shore fishing the spots are not that good for flats..But agin I could be wrong and I am missing an opertunity...Another thing, I kinda like my water to be moving  ..Also to me a river is much easier to read than a lake.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I already have spots in the river less than 10 minutes from my house, so why would I drive 2 hours minimum to somewhere I know absolutely zilch about, also having no boat. Without a boat, or someone knowledgable about specific locations, I would be wasting a lot of time and gas to travel to one of those lakes. Now if someone were willing to help a brother out, I'll try anything. But you aren't going to learn history if you can't read the the book to begin with. You aren't going to learn large lake fishing if you don't have a clue what to do.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I probably should have clarified myself Jack. I'm talkin mostly to the boaters. You are correct in the fact that most of the places in a large lake that are great for big cats, you need a boat to get to them.As for bankin areas, the Scioto and Paint Creek, areas that you know all to well, are hard to beat. I always see the same guys every year at Rocky Fork, Paint creek, and even East Fork haul in giant cats. The SAME guys  50 pound plus fish they take from these three lakes. Maybe they put the time into these lakes and are reaping the rewards  CATKING.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They make maps of all the lakes in Ohio. Everybody that cats knows where the flatheads are in the spring time in a lake, so get a map, look at these areas,and fish there.Like I said, bankers are at a huge disavantage, but boaters are not. You can look at a map of a lake that you have never been to, and know where the big cats are in the spring time  That's the key to this whole thread. During the time of high waters on the rivers, when these lakes are PRIME TIME. CATKING


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

King, I wouldn't have a freakin clue where to look for them in a lake. No clue what so ever. No matter what time of year.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Wait a minute,I don't know about your rivers. When the Maumee is running high and flooded ,I think the cats are easier to find and catch .This is my favorite time to be fishin.If I had a boat I would fish lakes when the river is low,and if there were more lakes around here.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

shuvlhed1 said:


> King, I wouldn't have a freakin clue where to look for them in a lake. No clue what so ever. No matter what time of year.


Those were my thoughts as I was reading kings post. Except targeting the 55 gal drums that are exposed at drawdown. Now the Ohio River is a different story.
Soooo Catking. Where are the flatties in a lake in the spring, summer and fall? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Soooo Catking. Where are the flatties in a lake in the spring, summer and fall? Inquiring minds want to know.


That's a good question. I do okay at Saltfork, but my spot is the only spot like it in the lake. I know that others pull big flatheads from other areas of the fork, but I have only done well in my spot, except for the 31 pounder I caught while trolling! But that was pure luck.

I just got a boat, so maybe I will be able to figure out more of the lake, and maybe even figure out any of Seneca. They catch way more big flats from Seneca, but I have no idea were to look. And the lake maps I have are grossly inaccurate.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This article may help you locate flatheads in lakes.

flathead tips 

If that doesn't help PM me or e-mail me and maybe I can help.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Why is there 55 gallon drums placed in lakes?..Is this to draw the flatheads to them so they can spawn in them, thus making them easier to target and catch?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mrcatfish, I have found my best fishing for flatheads down here in the rivers I fish is low water conditions, by far.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Man...fish a lake for flatheads huh?
Well targeting lake for flatheads takes way more time than i'd like to give..fish for 3 solid days to catch one fish...no thanks!
Im 100% with Jack, i'll stick to rivers for flatheads too.

Plus the tactics that some lake flatheaders use is way beyond what i would do to flatheads as i like the FIGHT of big cats...not just showing off pics. just to say ive caught them.
Release them unharmed....100% SAFE catch & SAFE release only for me!! 

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Jack, they put 55 gal. drums in the water to try to draw big cats to them to spawn in...its just like putting brush piles in the water...if you cant outsmart the fish and find a pattern, just build your own areas to draw them in...easy fish at its best, since most of these lakes dont have much structure to hold fish, they'll find those man made areas and stay.

I compare this to deer hunting over salt blocks...if your not smart enough to pattern the deer, bring them to you..easy as that..just set back and wait for that big one to come to the trap.Its done in many species circles, like those of us that chum for big Carp. BUT i only use this style of fishing for carp..not flatheads as they are everywhere in our rivers IF you know where to look. To each is own.

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You are missing the point as to why I started this thread. When your river is unfishable due to high waters, and an hour or so away is a lake that contains large cats, why not during high water times, check out the lakes, and get to know them  Lake flatties are a completely diffrent animal that their river cousins. They act diffrently as far as movements. Alot of river guys will head for deep waters in the large lakes for flatties in the summer, and that's a mistake. Flatheads love warm waters, in fact a study was done and during the hot dog days, most of the flatheads in a certain lake, were in waters 15' or less, with NO deep waters nearby.In fact, that certain lake, the water in the inlets was 87 degrees, and the LARGE flatheads were there.Tappan lake has a ton of colvert pipes for springtime flatties, and a lake I recently found that contained BIG flatheads, also has colvert pipes that will create current in a lake.Oh well, I'm a carper now anyways  I know where they are  Now that I mention it, the BIG carp are the ones in the 40' holes in the summertime  CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. I don't know everything about the big lakes. But over the years I've fished some good lake catters, and for the most part, they all follow the same route. I thought I had it all down pat, but katfish showed me few things that I filed away also  CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I understand what you are saying king...I guess the best reason I can give other not having a boat, is that I find River fishing more exciting...And I guess that boils down to confidence, I am confident I can locate and Catch Flatheads on Rivers..I have no confidence in finding them in a lake..However I have never tried..LOL


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I guess I should spend more time trying out the lakes for flattys when the rivers up, but I don't. Eastfork is not far from me at all, and I can't figure them out at all. I have heard stories of the big flatheads in eastfork, but I have never seen one caught or caught one myself. I have tried and tried and tried. Cant figure them out. Maybe that's why I don't spend as much time on the lakes as I should. But interresting post. Good point made


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

As far as Flatties, I am still trying to get into a big one. I have caught quite a few small ones, but will get with a biggun!

For the barrels. Guess how the state record flattie was caught. Yup in a barrel. Sad but true.

As someone said about how guys will catch these big cats by means other than rod and reel, I know that most of the big cats I hear of from Clendening lake are caught from jugs/bank lines. I think that is sad. But I guess that is my opinion. I also have trouble figuring out the cats in the lakes due to not having a boat suited for fishing an entire lake.


Catking, I am kind of with ya on why you started this thread. I do often times when the river is way up, fish the lakes. Still have not figured them out, but hey we all are not pros! As far as some of the hard core river guys, I have noticed that many guys are "stuck" in certain places. I can go to the local river any day of the summer and catch a smallie, but when I talk to some hardcore bassers, they say there is nothing in the river, yet they will go to the lake over and over to only catch a small bass or so.

I think it is good there is a balance between those who are strictly river or lake. If not, we may have to start carrying a big stick to beat someone who is taking our favorite spots!   Thanks to all of you catters who are allowing me to learn from your knowledge of these fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh Jack, you made me respond, didnt ya! 

Quote: I am confident I can locate and Catch Flatheads on Rivers.

That changes once I'm in the picture! Even w/ the pair of $800. cat rods! Ha!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Have seen the $800 rods mentioned a time or two...what are they ?? I only have $375-475 combos & thought I was living large !!  The high priced spread being one (1 of 5) CT700 on an Avid musky series rod. The others are on Premire and one Classic Cat. I've got 2 of those abu 7000C4 leverdrags & really think those are the way to go, the lever works great with the clicker reguardless of the current, also lets you back off the drag & tighten it back up easy without fear of over tightening while fighting a big fish. 
Lakes, guess I let the Catking in my boat for a run to CC sometime. When I ever get my boat on the water...  
Usualy I chase the white bass or something, last year I went to CJ alot when the river was up. I like CJ but it's just a little over what I like to travel for a day's fishing. Brookville is a nice lake too, less than an hour from me. Has a fair population of true stripers too. In a nutshell, I've never really targeted flatheads in a lake. Usually the river is only bad for a week here & there, I've been hooked on the mighty Ohio for several years now, first for stripers/wipers, and then for the cats. Doc got me fishing it in the winter for cats, and that gave me a break from jigging up those little saugers in the cold season. With my trusty radiant heater, I can keep reasonably comfortable in the boat.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We were just joking with Bryan, the rods he has are st croix classic catfish rods..Dip started it kidding him about spending 800 dollars on a rod..LOL


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

$800 rods..no ,but a few $800 combos..YES!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea it was funny 'cause Dip & Billyboy were catching fish until Jack & I got to the spot a half hour or so later, then everything went dead, w the exception fo 2 dinks that I caught. Dip was kidding about me spending "$800." & catching s 10 inch dink channel cat.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see I haven't lost my touch..... 
I like the St. Croix series Musky rods for catfishing, I think the 7'6" Premiere is about my favorite, they are only $120 too. Of course, that's boat fishing, wouldn't want to lug them around into dangerous territory, of course on the bank I'd be limited to 2 rods in OH anyway, in the boat I set up alot just to challenge myself sometimes  
I'd like to see Shimano come out with a lever drag levelwind reel in the Calcutta series (700 size)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I'd like to see Shimano come out with a lever drag levelwind reel in the Calcutta series (700 size)


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim said " IN the Calcutta series"..the Charter special doesnt come close , to those of us that use Calcuttas that is!!
Im not too fond of the lever drags, i'll stick to the CT & TE Calcuttas for now.


----------

